# Rodanthe pier



## don brinson

From the pic' I 've seen , the pier took a hard beating from these last two storms. She's hanging on but looking sad.


----------



## cooper138

saw on facebook they are going to have a tough time opening her in time. maybe something about donations to help out, dont quote me on that im not positive read in in a haste.


----------



## cooper138

went back and checked they have a gofundme link on their facebook page, i dont know what the rules about posting that on here are so i didnt but its there if you are interested


----------



## Tinybaum

cooper138 said:


> went back and checked they have a gofundme link on their facebook page, i dont know what the rules about posting that on here are so i didnt but its there if you are interested


Here is the link http://www.gofundme.com/m95yv0

If the admins don't like it, they can remove it. I think most would agree that we need to preserve pier fishing!


----------



## Benji

Wooden piles on the ocean will always fail eventually. Needs to be built on concrete pile driven a long way down. Removable sections that can be opened before a storm to relieve wave blows would also help. If there is no where for water to pass through waves act like a reverse drop hammer and beat the peir out the ground.


----------



## Tinybaum

Benji, You are correct. 

But financially its not that simple just to build a pier out of concrete. What was the final cost for Jennettes? 5 Mil?


----------



## cooper138

Tinybaum said:


> Here is the link http://www.gofundme.com/m95yv0
> 
> If the admins don't like it, they can remove it. I think most would agree that we need to preserve pier fishing!


better to ask for forgiveness than permission eh, I like your style.


----------



## Garboman

Tinybaum said:


> Benji, You are correct.
> 
> But financially its not that simple just to build a pier out of concrete. What was the final cost for Jennettes? 5 Mil?


25mil I seem to recall

You would also have to get permitting from the Federal Government to use Concrete Pilings, which as I understand it is difficult to get as the Park Service internally wants the wooden piers to go away.


----------



## Bocefus

*Pier*



Garboman said:


> 25mil I seem to recall
> 
> You would also have to get permitting from the Federal Government to use Concrete Pilings, which as I understand it is difficult to get as the Park Service internally wants the wooden piers to go away.


Looks like the end is gone......

Live feed www.surfchex.com
ck on Rodanthe
Pilings on beach, camera will scan around to end of pier.


----------



## AbuMike

Yep looks to be gone....Damn shame it is....


----------



## ez2cdave

They are asking for $50,000 . . . 

From the pics it looks like a LOT more than 50K to fix it PROPERLY, and restore it to it's ORIGINAL length ( not just it's "recent" length ) !


----------



## Benji

Wood piles would be fine if trees grew that big, but they don't. You can't get a pile long enough to obtain the depth in the ground, and the height above water to withstand the storms on the Carolina coast. I'm not saying build the entire pier out of concrete just the piles. It would be worth the investment in the long run. How much would it cost to rebuild it every 5 to 10 years compared to the 50+ years the concrete piles would last. Let alone the trash and submerged broken pile that creates other problems when the wood poles fail. How many times does it come down before the park service won't let them rebuild.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Dammit, more plankers going to coming to the sand


----------



## Benji

ez2cdave said:


> They are asking for $50,000 . . .
> 
> From the pics it looks like a LOT more than 50K to fix it PROPERLY, and restore it to it's ORIGINAL length ( not just it's "recent" length ) !
> 50K wouldn't even come close. Residential piers cost more


----------



## don brinson

some pic's my niece posted today
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=626588472820&set=pcb.626588916930&type=1


----------



## ez2cdave

"Other factors" come into play with this particular pier, too . . . I've had my own bad experiences there in the past with "management / employees", also.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?19519-rodanthe-pier


----------



## bronzbck1

The Pier has new owners now and more of it fell in the sea a few hours ago, the end is gone


----------



## bronzbck1

Owner's on TV just now said what is left is the new end of the pier!


----------



## Garboman

ez2cdave said:


> They are asking for $50,000 . . .
> 
> From the pics it looks like a LOT more than 50K to fix it PROPERLY, and restore it to it's ORIGINAL length ( not just it's "recent" length ) !
> 
> 
> View attachment 14626
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14628


Seems like the RedHead's daughter took these photos. Lets give her credit, nice photos Mick.

Breaks in just about the same place about every time, right in the impact zone for the 12-15 foot waves.


----------



## Garboman

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Dammit, more plankers going to coming to the sand


That's right Mate....you fleas best get ready to move aside...........Big Train a coming......


----------



## ez2cdave

bronzbck1 said:


> Owner's on TV just now said what is left is the new end of the pier!


Unfortunately, Gentlemen, I fear that those words may be the "epitaph" for the Rodanthe Pier . . . Rest In Peace !!!


----------



## Drumdum

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Dammit, more plankers going to coming to the sand


 It would be a good "turnabout" if indeed that was the way it really was... You see MANY if not ALL plankers hit the sand and catch the h*ll out of fish.. Although through the years I have fished piers,especially for drum,MANY sandfleas crowd our turf.. Most times it is a hilarious sight,as most get intimidated and leave pronto..  Those that don't usually hang in there and become plankers themselves... 

A true shame about Rodanthe,and I will contribute what little I have to help.. If everyone chipped in they probably could bring it to original length.. BUT Rodanthe is the worst pier for going down as Garbo pointed out... Can't count the number of times it has gone down.. Don't matter,I'll chip in every year if that is what it takes to keep it there.. NO MORE FRISCOS!!!


----------



## sand flea

Tinybaum said:


> Here is the link http://www.gofundme.com/m95yv0
> 
> If the admins don't like it, they can remove it. I think most would agree that we need to preserve pier fishing!


No problem whatsoever. This isn't about someone trying to make a buck; it's about saving a pier. I'm all for it.


----------



## ez2cdave

Interesting note . . . 23 of the 59 contributors, at this time, are women.


----------



## DaBig2na

I fished there a couple of times this past Oct. As usual had a ball fishin with the "ole redhead" and my friends as well those evenings. Been fishing it since the mid early to mid 90s. Russell and his wife were among the very first friends I made in that pier. Never a boring moment when he is there.

If they don't rebuild it, Especially out to the most recent end. Then the final days are near for another pier on the NC Coast. It will go the way of Frisco pier.

I gave 25.00 to help preserve the pier, and hope others do the same


----------



## fish militia

Damn shame.

Amazing the beating that pier took like a trooper during Izzy, only to fall to Nor'easters now. I remember standing atop the pier house looking out as the swell from Izzy began to come in -- I thought to myself she is a goner, but was relieved to see her still standing afterwards, with only a little damage to the ramp.

Drumdum and I were there the last time she snapped at Thanksgiving, just a couple days after me, the Red Headed One and Big Bucks Chuck destroyed drum all night after the rest of the crowd left us to go to Avon and they all missed the bite by 10 mins...that was awesome.

Without concrete or serious funding -- I fear this pier is on its final rounds. The new owners deserve a BIG applause for their efforts, but with the ocean bashing that Rodanthe receives anymore... it will be very hard to maintain the pier and its property.

Damn Shame.

Dirty... If the plankers hit the suds...there will be a lot less drum getting caught by the other folks Just saying.


----------



## Tinybaum

sand flea said:


> No problem whatsoever. This isn't about someone trying to make a buck; it's about saving a pier. I'm all for it.



Flea can you make this post a sticky for a while? 


Guys/Gals...This about what you spend a year on fishing as a whole. Donating 5, 10, or $20 is not going to break your bank. If pages like gofundme were popular maybe piers like Frisco would still be around. The guys that bought this pier a few years ago are pretty awesome guys. They are what a pier owner needs to be...a fisherman. Remember, sharing a link to the donation page is free on Facebook!


----------



## wdbrand

A shame for sure. Fewer and fewer each year or so. I'd be most interested in what the estimated cost of re-building will be. And is it feasible. And will the owners be allowed to rebuild? Cost of cleanup for this storm? A lot of questions to be answered before a donation site is set up. If it's deemed necessary to totally remove the pier, would folks that are inclined to donate to save it, be willing to donate to watch it torn down? A lot of questions and no answers at this point.


----------



## Tinybaum

As you clearly can see from the pictures there is no need for it to be torn down. Last I remembered hearing it was about $1000-1200 per foot to build the pier. Don't quote me on it, as I don't own, or build piers. Like I said before, the pier is owned by the right guys..


----------



## wdbrand

The pic doesn't tell the whole story. And the owners won't have a say as to how much is to be removed/rebuilt. NC[Dare Co. building and inspections, at least I think that's who would issue any necessary permits] will have the final say on what is and has to be done. A case in point: Several years ago when a blow hit Avalon, the owners re-built. Rail sections were gone and re-built to the original design. Building inspectors rejected the rails due to being too low in height and the spacing of the rails weren't close enough, altho 90% of all the rails were like what was repaired to original configuration Therefore, more questions than answers at this point in time.


----------



## Fishin Bubba

The guys will be there Monday morning ready to plant pilings to fix the pier. It will be finished by adding a couple of sections and capped off. The water is 25' + at the end now, so plenty of water to catch fish. Good news is that when the end fell it took all the pilings with it, so no extra snags out there. We will widen the end a little to support king fishing and drum fishing. - We had a pretty good year last year!

We started noticing the water getting deeper at the end after they finished the beach nourishment and the dredging offshore from the pier last fall. The sand scoured out from under the pier - lost 12', leaving only 8' of piling in the ground. We ordered pilings before Christmas and contracted H and H to repair the end. Unfortunately 70' long piles don't come in a week. Previous piles were about 55' long.

Beach erosion at the pier is worse than the pier falling down in my opinion. Parking lot destroyed and other damage that must be fixed to open. But it will happen with the right support. We want to keep the pier there as long as possible and are working the right stuff to do just that. Thanks to everyone for the support.


----------



## time2be

I have been fishing this pier since the late 70's. I sure hope it gets fixed back to original. Lots of great times on the pier.


----------



## ez2cdave

I just saw these photo's posted on TW's website . . . 

*https://twsbaitandtackle.wordpress.com/*

QUOTE: 

"We have NW winds at 23 and the water temp is 39 degrees. The air temp this morning at 8:00 AM is a very cold 23 degrees.
Nothing happening on the fishing front.
Rotanthe Pier lost its battle to unrelenting big surf."

END QUOTE:


----------



## Drumdum

ez2cdave said:


> I just saw these photo's posted on TW's website . . .
> 
> *https://twsbaitandtackle.wordpress.com/*
> 
> QUOTE:
> 
> "We have NW winds at 23 and the water temp is 39 degrees. The air temp this morning at 8:00 AM is a very cold 23 degrees.
> Nothing happening on the fishing front.
> Rotanthe Pier lost its battle to unrelenting big surf."
> 
> END QUOTE:
> 
> View attachment 14629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14630


 As I understood it they cut their losses with just the end by sawing it off and saved the rest of it.. One thing about this pier is that it has REAL FISHING OWNERS!! These owners actually care and want to make it a fishing pier.. Many piers I would not give them a plug nickel because they are just in it for the $,which there isn't much on a pier.. These guys I did contribute because of who and what they represent and do for that pier.. It would be terrible to have another Frisco...


----------



## don brinson

Drumdum said:


> As I understood it they cut their losses with just the end by sawing it off and saved the rest of it.. One thing about this pier is that it has REAL FISHING OWNERS!! These owners actually care and want to make it a fishing pier.. Many piers I would not give them a plug nickel because they are just in it for the $,which there isn't much on a pier.. These guys I did contribute because of who and what they represent and do for that pier.. It would be terrible to have another Frisco...


I haven't fish Rodanthe since 1985. But I gave a little so maybe they have a little hope at rebuilding it. I think that's all most people want is the hope then the chance to do something. A fishing pier is about as good a dream someone can have.


----------



## yanxfan

Let me see if I understand this. We pay a fee to fish on the pier and now they want us to finance the rebuild. Isn't that what insurance is for?


----------



## roadkillal

Very few piers have insurance for the part out over the water. It is too expensive to carry.


----------



## CJS

I'd expect a reply like that from someone with the name yanxfan.

Let's just let it fall into the ocean never to be fished again or wait 10 years for it to be rebuilt. Would you prefer that?


----------



## cooper138

havent fished that pier since i was with my grandpa sometime in the early 90's. Im gonna donate just to keep the plankers up there and off the sand. I dont need to try and compete with any of those boys this fall.


----------



## DaBig2na

yanxfan said:


> Let me see if I understand this. We pay a fee to fish on the pier and now they want us to finance the rebuild. Isn't that what insurance is for?



SERIOUSLY Bro!!! You didn't just say that?

Nobody is twisting your arm to donate to help rebuild the pier, nor is anyone asking you to fish there.

This pier is owned, By Fisherman, For Fisherman! Not to mention some really **** folks!


----------



## Drumdum

cooper138 said:


> havent fished that pier since i was with my grandpa sometime in the early 90's. Im gonna donate just to keep the plankers up there and off the sand. I dont need to try and compete with any of those boys this fall.


 Most of those "plankers" are some dam good beach fishermen,at my age I don't fall in that category anymore in terms of their numbers.. Having said that,no you do not want those plankers on the beach if you want to eek out a drum this fall...  



DaBig2na said:


> SERIOUSLY Bro!!! You didn't just say that?
> 
> Nobody is twisting your arm to donate to help rebuild the pier, nor is anyone asking you to fish there.
> 
> This pier is owned, By Fisherman, For Fisherman! Not to mention some really **** folks!


 That was said correctly.. They are fishermen,and of all the pier owners they care about folks catching and enjoying their pier...


----------



## yanxfan

That's not very nice to call them names.


----------



## yanxfan

CJS must be a Red Sox fan. Figures.


----------



## yanxfan

Just an opinion. Relax dude. No need to get your panties in a wad because someone posts something YOU don't agree with. Chill out!!


----------



## OldBay

Maybe they are asking for $50,000 because that is the deductible on their insurance policy. We stay 4 houses south of the Rodanthe pier for 2 weeks every October. I hope it's rebuilt.


----------



## ez2cdave

OldBay said:


> Maybe they are asking for $50,000 because that is the deductible on their insurance policy. We stay 4 houses south of the Rodanthe pier for 2 weeks every October. I hope it's rebuilt.


It would be nice if the Owners of Rodanthe Pier came on this Forum and posted up the "facts" of the situation and their actual plans, along with frequent updates on the progress, if any !


----------



## NASCAR

They're asking for donations to help them rebuild. Not asking for investors lol.


----------



## don brinson

They have been puting updates on there facebook site everyday.


----------



## bronzbck1

Nascar, "They're asking for donations to help them rebuild. Not asking for investors lol."

Correct yankee fans will never figure that one out, they want there name on a few boards plus 10%

ez2cDave, "It would be nice if the Owners of Rodanthe Pier came on this Forum and posted up the "facts" of the situation and their actual plans, along with frequent updates on the progress, if any ! "

Like said above they have a page with updates and one of the owners has posted on this thread. But I'm sure because there post count isn't high enough for you they can't be believed.


----------



## Drumdum

bronzbck1 said:


> I'm sure because there post count isn't high enough for you they can't be believed.


 WOW.. Guess I'm one believable sumbeetch then....


----------



## DaBig2na

HIGH FIVE!!! Bronzbck1 ✋

Had to bite my tounge on those three.

LOL Ken, when it comes to anything fishing I'd say you are.


----------



## don brinson

Never met a fisherman yet thats not told the truth, the whole truth, maybe a few holes in some of the truth.


----------



## ez2cdave

don brinson said:


> They have been puting updates on there facebook site everyday.


I avoid Facebook like the Plague, as well as all "Social Media", in general . . . Guess I'm not a "Socialist" !


----------



## ez2cdave

NASCAR said:


> They're asking for donations to help them rebuild. Not asking for investors lol.


$50,000 is a drop in the bucket with all the damage done to the pier . . . Gonna take a LOT more than that !


----------



## don brinson

You asked for updates, I gave you a place to see them!
I kind of thought this site would fall into " Social Media " Guess you are a "Socialist"


----------



## DaBig2na

Don, nothing like the EXPERTS that this forum occasionally attracts. We have Fishing Experts, Equipment Experts, Rod Building Experts, Boat Experts, 4WD and Tire Experts, and wow o wow, A Pier Building Expert. 

If one would have donated even $5.00 to the "Go Fund Me" page they'd get daily updates and a warm THANK YOU. 

The owners have better things to do than keep P&S folks updated. We are only a small segment of their business if you look at the BIG PICTURE.

Once Again!
“Wise men speak because they have something to say; fools because they have to say something.” Plato 478BC - 348BC


----------



## bronzbck1

Drumdum said:


> WOW.. Guess I'm one believable sumbeetch then....


Kenny you know by now if you live near what your posting about their will be a bunch of people telling you your wrong. "Because they where there last month"


----------



## DaBig2na

bronzbck1 said:


> Kenny you know by now if you live near what your posting about their will be a bunch of people telling you your wrong. "Because they where there last month"


Too "dog on"Funny! 

Amen Brother!


----------



## Garboman

cooper138 said:


> havent fished that pier since i was with my grandpa sometime in the early 90's. Im gonna donate just to keep the plankers up there and off the sand. I dont need to try and compete with any of those boys this fall.


Perhaps if all the Fleas donate $10.00 to Rodanthe the plankers can get together and make a binding participation agreement with the Fleas that no plankers will fish for Drum on the beach after the month of June in any given year.

This way at least for October the fleas will be unmolested and will not have feelings of insecurity, shortcomings, inability to really put a bait out there, or Bowed-up envy, small male member worries or whatever else goes thru their flea insect like minds when the plankers get out on the Point at Dusk with Heaver in hand.


----------



## ez2cdave

don brinson said:


> I kind of thought this site would fall into " Social Media " Guess you are a "Socialist"


This forum is NOT, at all, like Facebook, Twitter, and the other BS on the internet today . . .


----------



## bronzbck1

ez2cdave said:


> This forum is NOT, at all, like Facebook, Twitter, and the other BS on the internet today . . .


On facebook people are more app to tell the truth because it is limited to there friends list. Your exactly right there is a whole lot more BS on here......... me included.


----------



## don brinson

Well lets complete the circle, 
I still think its sad to see another pier lost on N.C coast. Be it Rodanthe or any other pier. Thats how this thead started and hope it ends the same.


----------



## Tinybaum

Fishin Bubba said:


> The guys will be there Monday morning ready to plant pilings to fix the pier. It will be finished by adding a couple of sections and capped off. The water is 25' + at the end now, so plenty of water to catch fish. Good news is that when the end fell it took all the pilings with it, so no extra snags out there. We will widen the end a little to support king fishing and drum fishing. - We had a pretty good year last year!
> 
> We started noticing the water getting deeper at the end after they finished the beach nourishment and the dredging offshore from the pier last fall. The sand scoured out from under the pier - lost 12', leaving only 8' of piling in the ground. We ordered pilings before Christmas and contracted H and H to repair the end. Unfortunately 70' long piles don't come in a week. Previous piles were about 55' long.
> 
> Beach erosion at the pier is worse than the pier falling down in my opinion. Parking lot destroyed and other damage that must be fixed to open. But it will happen with the right support. We want to keep the pier there as long as possible and are working the right stuff to do just that. Thanks to everyone for the support.


Thank you guys for your hard work and doing what it takes to get the pier open!!


----------



## Fishin Bubba

Thanks Tiny, DrumDum, Garbo and everyone else for the kind words. The guys planted the third piling yesterday. These are close to the pierhouse as we lost a couple up there also. They will work their way out to the end, then we hae 14 70 footers to put in there. It will add about 27 or 28 feet to what is there making the pier a total of about 650' long. The end will be wider than the rest of the pier but not what it was. Should start on the new parking lot and new septic system next week or so. Still planning to open the end of March as long as we don't run into other unseen problems. As some have said, insurance on the pier itself is cost prohibitive if you could find it, so I equate owning a pier to a very expensive hobby, cause ain't been no money to be made yet. Constant maintenance and upkeep for any equipment on the ocean is an expensive endeavor. Being fishermen ourselves, the real reason for getting into the pier business was to keep the pier in the community and to have a good place to fish - so far so good.

The Island Free Press will have a blog about the pier tomorrow and Rob wrote a good article the other day about wooden piers on North Carolina coast.

We were able to clean up the debris on the beach from the pier down past ramp 27 over the weekend with help from a lot of people that I don't know.

Thanks to everyone again for the support.


----------



## Introfiant

Sucks what happened to your pier. Am looking forward to running out a bait sometime this spring. Donation on it way! Good luck


----------



## Drumdum

Terry,just take a look at Avon.. It is a STUMP and still catches,yours will catch as well.. One thing I have noticed about Rodanthe since the 70's is that drum fishing there is feast or famine. There have been years,like 2yrs ago that very few were caught.. Last year was ok,that was it.. Have seen MANY blitzes on that pier with as many fish as I have ever seen pulled over the rails in more than a couple of blitzes.. Have seen years in the past they were the hottest pier period!!! One thing is for sure about that pier,the biggest fights I have ever witnessed with drum were on that pier.. All the deep water out front I would guess,but some of those fish,YOU WOULD NOT HAVE caught on a 20 sized reel.. My biggest was 54 fork length,and was easily past 70lbs.. He took a 9000c abu past three quarters of the spool.. Watched Pat Bracher catch one that did the same to him also.. BTW,fishing with 300yrds of 25 stren,9000 abu and old 68 lamis,bent to the hilt! If for no other reason I fish there to experience even more of that!!


----------



## DaBig2na

Chandler, good to see your still lurking around. 

That is a great pier to fish..I've caught several big Cobia in that pier.lost some too... Great folks and FUN!. Not clickish like the other one you and I fish on, north of there.
You still got that Miami Dolphins Rod you swapped from DK?
If I were a Dolphins fan I'd have been all over that one.


----------



## Introfiant

Yea I have it but it aint gonna look anything close to a miami dolphin rod when I'm done with it. Already rebuilt the butt section and stripped the guides. Best thing that ever came from the miami dolphins was ace ventura pet detective. Laces Out!


----------



## ez2cdave

Fishin Bubba said:


> It will add about 27 or 28 feet to what is there making the pier a total of about 650' long.


How much of that 650 ft will actually be over water ?

Recent pics of Rodanthe Pier before the collapse :


----------



## DaBig2na

ez2cdave said:


> How much of that 650 ft will actually be over water ?/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I think that, if you have ever fished the pier you know how far 650 feet over the water would be. There will be twenty five feet of water at the front of it. So really what difference does it make? If you are standing on the end you will still be standing further east than most people on the entire east coast of the U.S. Even at 650 ft.


----------



## NASCAR

ez2cdave said:


> How much of that 650 ft will actually be over water ?
> 
> Recent pics of Rodanthe Pier before the collapse :
> 
> View attachment 14652
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14653



??? Man why the fuss? It's been damaged. Some would like to help and see it get fixed. If you don't then fine. But why keep knocking the pier? It's like you're saying to hell with that pier, tear it down, its a waist of money and time, there's nothing left, better to just fish from the sand.


----------



## ez2cdave

NASCAR said:


> ??? Man why the fuss? It's been damaged. Some would like to help and see it get fixed. If you don't then fine. But why keep knocking the pier? It's like you're saying to hell with that pier, tear it down, its a waist of money and time, there's nothing left, better to just fish from the sand.


I'm not "knocking" the pier. Rather, I'm just pointing out that $50,000, if they collect that much, will not be sufficient to "replace" the entire section that fell off. It sounds like they are looking to add a short 30 ft or less section, make some other repairs, and call it a day. 

I question the "reality" of what the pier will "actually" be like, when the smoke clears. In the past, Rodanthe Pier has been damaged and lost sections, which have not been replaced. Instead, they have capped it off and "called it good". I understand that it's privately-owned and that it's an expensive proposition to rebuild it, but I don't want to throw "good money after bad", if the end result is inadequate.

Also, no "plan" has ever been announced for the "disbursement" of the funds, should the required $50K not be raised and the pier actually not be repaired, either . . .


----------



## Benji

Dave
Sounds like they're already started construction. And the old piles are 55 the new ones 70. The old one's were in the ground 20 ft, if they get the 70s all the way down should be 35 ft holding it. At least that's what I've gathered from reading. Should stand a pretty damn good chance of staying. H&H do good work from what I've seen. I do this for a living.


----------



## DaBig2na

Once again this guy ASSumes too much!!!! Is he a licensed contractor specializing in pier construction? Does he know the costs associated with replacing the damaged sections? Does he know the amount of the fund the owners have put back for self insurance? What building materials they may have in reserve? Is it his investment he is trying to protect? What business is it of his, on how the funds are dispersed from the "Go Fund Me"?
I gave my money freely with no conditions! As I am sure others did as well. I will give more at a later time and they can bank on that. He can keep his "good money" Because I sure don't want him to "throw it after bad." As he describes so eloquently.
Do us a favor... If you can't say anything positive, just don't comment... Find somewhere else to go copy and paste because you seem to do that well.

.... I truly love that part of Hatteras Island and pier. I want half my ashes scattered around there when my time comes.


----------



## ez2cdave

DaBig2na said:


> I want half my ashes scattered around there when my time comes.


Very cool ... I'll be happy to help you out with that !


----------



## ez2cdave

Benji said:


> Dave
> Sounds like they're already started construction. And the old piles are 55 the new ones 70. The old one's were in the ground 20 ft, if they get the 70s all the way down should be 35 ft holding it. At least that's what I've gathered from reading. Should stand a pretty damn good chance of staying. H&H do good work from what I've seen. I do this for a living.


Benji,

Since you actually do this kind of work, being realistic, how much pier will $50K actually restore, in terms of length, using 70ft piles, Man-Hours, materials, etc ?

Thanks !


----------



## Garboman

Drumdum said:


> Terry,just take a look at Avon.. It is a STUMP and still catches,yours will catch as well.. One thing I have noticed about Rodanthe since the 70's is that drum fishing there is feast or famine. There have been years,like 2yrs ago that very few were caught.. Last year was ok,that was it.. Have seen MANY blitzes on that pier with as many fish as I have ever seen pulled over the rails in more than a couple of blitzes.. Have seen years in the past they were the hottest pier period!!! One thing is for sure about that pier,the biggest fights I have ever witnessed with drum were on that pier.. All the deep water out front I would guess,but some of those fish,YOU WOULD NOT HAVE caught on a 20 sized reel.. My biggest was 54 fork length,and was easily past 70lbs.. He took a 9000c abu past three quarters of the spool.. Watched Pat Bracher catch one that did the same to him also.. BTW,fishing with 300yrds of 25 stren,9000 abu and old 68 lamis,bent to the hilt! If for no other reason I fish there to experience even more of that!!


I would agree with DD, seen a few monster drum there myself, my best was 54" fork length too, need a bit more room to pendulum cast but if need be I can shorten up my drop. The pier breaks in same place every time, 5 times since I have been around. In 1993 we had a great King Mackerel season and we were fishing off the side of pier, early in the morning and after crew working the new pilings left. After you hooked up you went out to the end and worked the fish around the pilings. We were the best looking back in the day, but overexposure to the sun took its toll, is Scott going to build another little house out on the end? 

My 8600 and 9000 and Surf Sticks are at the redhead's in storage for October. Redhead found a bulk spool of 25 pound stren and he was using it last summer as anchor line, but it brought back memories of leaning as hard as you could on Drum with no worries about breaking him off as with today's 15-17 pound preferences by the younger fellas.


----------



## Benji

ez2cdave said:


> Benji,
> 
> Since you actually do this kind of work, being realistic, how much pier will $50K actually restore, in terms of length, using 70ft piles, Man-Hours, materials, etc ?
> 
> Thanks !


If your starting from scratch 50K would be a drop in the bucket, as I said earlier residential piers can cost more. That being said I nor you know how much H&H are changing them, some companies are cheaper than others. I've heard Crofton left a million on the table just to get the job rebuilding the James river pier in Newport News, just to get their name out there. Also it's like dabig2na said we as general public don't know how much of their own money, insurance money, and other funds the owners had to begin with. For all I know they could have a cookie jar with a million bucks in it as a rainy day fund. Not everyone has to swing a hammer to make a living, nor has the same in the bank. Residential piers which I mostly build average in the ballpark of 100$ a foot, for the materials we use. Some companies use dress framing lumber and smaller bolts which can cause them to be substantialy less expensive.... In other words the cost of a pier is all relative. There is no set price per square foot.
50K is what they need not what it's going to cost.


----------



## Drumdum

Benji said:


> If your starting from scratch 50K would be a drop in the bucket, as I said earlier residential piers can cost more. That being said I nor you know how much H&H are changing them, some companies are cheaper than others. I've heard Crofton left a million on the table just to get the job rebuilding the James river pier in Newport News, just to get their name out there. Also it's like dabig2na said we as general public don't know how much of their own money, insurance money, and other funds the owners had to begin with. For all I know they could have a cookie jar with a million bucks in it as a rainy day fund. Not everyone has to swing a hammer to make a living, nor has the same in the bank. Residential piers which I mostly build average in the ballpark of 100$ a foot, for the materials we use. Some companies use dress framing lumber and smaller bolts which can cause them to be substantialy less expensive.... In other words the cost of a pier is all relative. There is no set price per square foot.
> 50K is what they need not what it's going to cost.


 What he said.. They already have several pilings they were going to use to reinforce what they had before the storm... They lost 80' and made a good move to save the rest by cutting the end off and salvaging as much of it as they could down the beach where it drifted.. They said they would add 20' to what they have,with what they have,the 50k is to fix both pier and an area to park,as well as ramp to walk on it and help them with what they don't have left.. There is no "hidden insurance collection" or "extra money" these guys are pouring what they have into it for a "fishing pier".. If one doesn't want to contribute it's all cool and I'm sure the owners have no problem with it,that is your right.. What I take exception to is making post implying the pier isn't worth fishing even after the work is done.. Now agreed,with conditions here on this island,especially during winter with storms,it may not last. All that being said though,the pier itself WILL catch fish at that length,it has done it in the past,and with the deep water it has in front of it and the location it will do it again... These owners are not out to seek contributions from folks that will NOT be used to fix the pier,and if you are worried as to whether it will sting THEIR pockets well it will and has for all the years they have owned it.. They knew that coming into it and have no problem with it,they are just asking for help to keep it going.. I for one will help with what little I can,and have no ill will towards those that don't.. Just wish they would contain their comments from trying to be a cockblock for others that may contribute....


----------



## Garboman

Benji said:


> If your starting from scratch 50K would be a drop in the bucket, as I said earlier residential piers can cost more. That being said I nor you know how much H&H are changing them, some companies are cheaper than others. I've heard Crofton left a million on the table just to get the job rebuilding the James river pier in Newport News, just to get their name out there. Also it's like dabig2na said we as general public don't know how much of their own money, insurance money, and other funds the owners had to begin with. For all I know they could have a cookie jar with a million bucks in it as a rainy day fund. Not everyone has to swing a hammer to make a living, nor has the same in the bank. Residential piers which I mostly build average in the ballpark of 100$ a foot, for the materials we use. Some companies use dress framing lumber and smaller bolts which can cause them to be substantialy less expensive.... In other words the cost of a pier is all relative. There is no set price per square foot.
> 50K is what they need not what it's going to cost.


Scott, Terry and Mark are all incredibly rich, and bought the pier out of kindness to the Rodanthe fellas who had suffered through a period of absentee ownership by a hedge fund family, that overly estimated the demand in 2008-2010 for expensive oceanfront McMansions. The current owners bought it so we could have some place to fish. Piers make an unbelievable amount of income from bloodworm sales and selling hooks and sinkers to the fishing public. The owners needed a place on the weekends to hide from their wives and girlfriends otherwise they would be going shopping at the mall and cutting grass on the weekends and other stuff that gets in the way of fishing.

By purchasing the pier and having to manage the operations and employees, the owners can say to their wives, we have an emergency I have to take care of this weekend, I doubt I will have time for fishing, but just in case, can you pack me a bag with my rain gear?

In the 1990's I seem to recall it was $1000 per linear foot for the standard pier width and then perhaps three times that for the diamond.

Likely twice that now. If you really want to know call up H&H and tell them you are ready in Hatteras to put up a new one.


----------



## drumrun

Good news Grbo, you should be able to do your total drop, posted on another site 
We did some repairs this week with used poles and one was retrieved off the beach. We are now at the end and put in our 1st 70 foot pole. Hope to be finished by late March.
We have a plan to build out 2 vents which is about 26 feet. The new end should be about 40 feet wide.


----------



## ez2cdave

Benji said:


> If your starting from scratch 50K would be a drop in the bucket, as I said earlier residential piers can cost more. That being said I nor you know how much H&H are changing them, some companies are cheaper than others. I've heard Crofton left a million on the table just to get the job rebuilding the James river pier in Newport News, just to get their name out there. Also it's like dabig2na said we as general public don't know how much of their own money, insurance money, and other funds the owners had to begin with. For all I know they could have a cookie jar with a million bucks in it as a rainy day fund. Not everyone has to swing a hammer to make a living, nor has the same in the bank. Residential piers which I mostly build average in the ballpark of 100$ a foot, for the materials we use. Some companies use dress framing lumber and smaller bolts which can cause them to be substantialy less expensive.... In other words the cost of a pier is all relative. There is no set price per square foot.
> 50K is what they need not what it's going to cost.


Benji,

Thank you . . . That was very informative, especially since you work in the field.

Tight Lines !


----------



## js1172

are the rules still the same, is braid still banned?
js


----------



## Fishin Bubba

I have been asked questions about the gofundme site. The site gets about 5 percent of what is donated, so if you want to donate without going through that site, contact us via e-mail at [email protected] and we will tell you how.


----------



## Fishin Bubba

Yes. Rules are still the same.


----------



## Fishin Bubba

Benji and big2na are right on. Garbo not so much 

We put in the second 70 footer today and it made quite a difference in the stability of the pier. The end is going to have the same general shape as the last one just a little smaller. Septic system and parking lot work should start within the next week or so.


----------



## ez2cdave

Garboman said:


> Scott, Terry and Mark are all incredibly rich, and bought the pier out of kindness to the Rodanthe fellas who had suffered through a period of absentee ownership by a hedge fund family, that overly estimated the demand in 2008-2010 for expensive oceanfront McMansions.


That seems to be in "conflict" with the need for a GoFundMe website . . . Where did you get that financial info from, Garbo ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## Benji

Really?


----------



## pods

ez2cdave said:


> That seems to be in "conflict" with the need for a GoFundMe website . . . Where did you get that financial info from, Garbo ?
> 
> Tight Lines !


Ummm, that was /s
"Piers make an unbelievable amount of income from bloodworm sales and selling hooks and sinkers to the fishing public. "


----------



## ez2cdave

pods said:


> Ummm, that was /s
> "Piers make an unbelievable amount of income from bloodworm sales and selling hooks and sinkers to the fishing public. "


Ummm , the question was, to be more direct, why do three "incredibly rich" guys need to set up a GoFundMe page, at all ?

That was asked in response to Garboman's statement that I previously quoted, which read, "Scott, Terry and Mark are all incredibly rich, and bought the pier out of kindness . . ."


----------



## Benji

Why are you against helping rebuild something that benefits a community that depends on seasonal income.


----------



## ez2cdave

Benji said:


> Why are you against helping rebuild something that benefits a community that depends on seasonal income.


Benji,

I never said I was against rebuilding the pier. However, I don't just "jump on the bandwagon", where money is concerned, without asking questions.

Instead of trying to pick apart what I say, why not actually read what I wrote and my subsequent replies and posts.

Yes, I believe the pier should be rebuilt, BUT only in an adequate and durable manner. As I see it, $50K won't get enough done. 

People say a "stump" still catches fish . . . If that were true, why build an 800-1000ft, or longer, pier in the first place. 

I'm not a person who likes "compromise" or "settling" for something less than desired, but that's just me !

Tight Lines !


----------



## Drumdum

ez2cdave said:


> That seems to be in "conflict" with the need for a GoFundMe website . . . Where did you get that financial info from, Garbo ?
> 
> Tight Lines !


 No sense of humor??



pods said:


> Ummm, that was /s
> "Piers make an unbelievable amount of income from bloodworm sales and selling hooks and sinkers to the fishing public. "


 He can't piece Garbo's post together and figure it is laced with bs,making light of his own comments???



ez2cdave said:


> Ummm , the question was, to be more direct, why do three "incredibly rich" guys need to set up a GoFundMe page, at all ?
> 
> That was asked in response to Garboman's statement that I previously quoted, which read, "Scott, Terry and Mark are all incredibly rich, and bought the pier out of kindness . . ."


 He just goes on and on with Garbo's bs post...  



ez2cdave said:


> Benji,
> 
> I never said I was against rebuilding the pier. However, I don't just "jump on the bandwagon", where money is concerned, without asking questions.
> 
> Instead of trying to pick apart what I say, why not actually read what I wrote and my subsequent replies and posts.
> 
> Yes, I believe the pier should be rebuilt, BUT only in an adequate and durable manner. As I see it, $50K won't get enough done.
> 
> People say a "stump" still catches fish . . . If that were true, why build an 800-1000ft, or longer, pier in the first place.
> 
> I'm not a person who likes "compromise" or "settling" for something less than desired, but that's just me !
> 
> Tight Lines !


 Well then,do not compromise,those of us that know the situation will donate to whatever the funds coupled with the $ they have will repair.. I'll pay my fee to drum fish on it next fall and enjoy... If you just drum fish and pay your fee with everyone else making their donation,well that will be fine too... Just enjoy it if you come down and fish,don't be concerned with what other folks think is the right thing to do.. Trust me,they are NOT rich,just some good ole boys from EC that are trying to do the right thing. That is my opinion (based on having fished with them and knowing them),as you are entitled to yours as well...


----------



## Benji

I'm not trying to pick apart what you've said but I've read every post you've made. I can't find anything where your not saying something like "rest in peace pier" or " I've had my own bad experiences there " or offering to help big2na with disposal of his ashes, which could seem as a threat, and you've question the amount of money the owners are trying to raise as insufficient. Now you're questioning their need. If you don't want to donate then don't, but it seems like you're trying to influence others not to donate as well. Just don't understand the controversy over something that provides and promotes recreational fishing. And how long does it need to be? I wouldn't expect to tuna fish from a pier.


----------



## Fishin Bubba

Here is the truth. The owners are not rich. I know first hand. Every penny made at Rodanthe Pier has been put back into it. Owners are smart enough to know that they better keep money in the bank for repairs. They had to rebuild the first year and now 2 years later. There is not enough money made to cover that kind of repair cycle. Banks are not going to loan to a business that has to rebuild every two years, either.

The pier is owned by pier fishermen because they love it and wanted to keep the pier available for fishing - not to get rich off of.

If you don't want to give, that's OK.Like Drumdum says, If you want to help by coming out and fishing, that is great! We would love to see you.

Garbo is a good guy and he is just feeding the fire.

The pier is going to be repaired and will open as soon as possible. The money raised is going to make it happen - it couldn't be done without it. I can't imagine Rodanthe wothout the pier.

Thanks to everyone who donates or buys a pass to help out. 

Terry


----------



## Fishin Bubba

As to "Why build an 800 to 1000' pier". 

You build a pier to reach deeper water. Water at the end of Jeannettes is about 25' as I understand it. The water at the end of Rodanthe is at least 25' now. Doesn't need to be any longer.

Any deeper and you need pilings longer than 70'. 70 ' is longest H and H has done woth their rig. Any longer you would need a barge and price skyrockets.


----------



## cooper138

ez2cdave said:


> That seems to be in "conflict" with the need for a GoFundMe website . . . Where did you get that financial info from, Garbo ?
> 
> Tight Lines !


dave for someone who is on this site as much as you im surprised that one went over your head.


----------



## cooper138

Garboman said:


> Perhaps if all the Fleas donate $10.00 to Rodanthe the plankers can get together and make a binding participation agreement with the Fleas that no plankers will fish for Drum on the beach after the month of June in any given year.
> 
> This way at least for October the fleas will be unmolested and will not have feelings of insecurity, shortcomings, inability to really put a bait out there, or Bowed-up envy, small male member worries or whatever else goes thru their flea insect like minds when the plankers get out on the Point at Dusk with Heaver in hand.


ok garbo im sending my money in and i have a lottery ticket that if its a winner, i will be donating the $50,000 to rodanthe after i purchase a certain house across the street from the BP in avon. that being said where can i sign this binding participation agreement to keep the boys on the the plank. see my subpar fishing skills are all i have to impress the ladies and if i have to compete with some heavy hitters like the rodanthe crew, well im afraid that just wont work out for my best interest. please send me a copy of the agreement so i can have my people go over it and i can fax it back to you in the windy city.


----------



## ncsharkman

Not that I care but Why is braided line banned from some piers? P.S. Leave "Garbo" alone, He's a good guy! He's just pulling your strings to get a good laugh and forget the Chicago weather!
Sharkman


----------



## cooper138

ncsharkman said:


> Not that I care but Why is braided line banned from some piers? P.S. Leave "Garbo" alone, He's a good guy! He's just pulling your strings to get a good laugh and forget the Chicago weather!
> Sharkman


i know he's just messing around, im trying too. its cold out


----------



## ez2cdave

Benji said:


> I'm not trying to pick apart what you've said but I've read every post you've made. I can't find anything where your not saying something like "rest in peace pier" or " I've had my own bad experiences there " or offering to help big2na with disposal of his ashes, which could seem as a threat, and you've question the amount of money the owners are trying to raise as insufficient. Now you're questioning their need. If you don't want to donate then don't, but it seems like you're trying to influence others not to donate as well. Just don't understand the controversy over something that provides and promotes recreational fishing. And how long does it need to be? I wouldn't expect to tuna fish from a pier.


Benji,

Any "rest in peace" posts I made were related to the ongoing collapse of the pier at the time. As the structural failure continued, I felt, and still feel, that the amount of money being raised would not cover the amount of work and materials required to rebuild it. 

"Bad experiences" ... Yes, I have had those in the past at Rodanthe Pier . . . A few years ago. I had called the pier, just before we left, and asked what the "conditions" were like and was told that "lots of fish were being caught",etc, etc. The reason I called in advance was that I was bring my then 81 year old father out, on his birthday, to fish the pier just like we used to do in FL, when I was a kid. For me, it's a 180 mile drive each way to Nags Head, plus the additional distance South to Rodanthe. So, I loaded up the gear and my Dad and we headed off to the pier. When we arrived, the water was full of grass / weeds and there was virtually no one on the pier. Nothing was biting except "trash fish", but I made damn sure my Dad didn't get skunked. My problem is that I was blatantly lied to, even after I had explained the situation with my Dad . . . That, to me, is inexcusable !

"Big2na" and I have some "history" here on the Forum. He like to make snide and condescending remarks about my posts, whenever he wants to "stir the pot". My remark about "helping him out" with spreading his ashes was just a "clever" way of telling him to "drop dead", because he pissed me off . No apology, because he "had it coming".

"Questioning their need" ... This was based on what Garboman posted about them being "incredibly rich" which, apparently they are not, in reality. When we read the typed word on the Internet, none of the "emotion" of it is always clear. I took Garboman's comments "literally", rather than seeing the "sarcasm" in his words. For that, I apologize for my remarks.

"Influencing others not to donate" . . . Untrue, I have been pointing out, all along, that I don't think that $50K is enough. I believe that more will be required to restore the pier, without "cutting corners" or making it any shorter than it was, before the collapse.

For the record, to all who read this . . . I am FOR the restoration of Rodanthe Pier, as long as it's "done right". I am NOT trying to convince anyone NOT to contribute, but want to be realistic about the likely additional costs involved. As we all have, I'm sure, had "personality conflicts" with people on internet forums . . . That is my issue, not yours !

Tight Lines !



Tight Lines !


----------



## DaBig2na

ez2cdave said:


> Benji,
> 
> Any "rest in peace" posts I made were related to the ongoing collapse of the pier at the time. As the structural failure continued, I felt, and still feel, that the amount of money being raised would not cover the amount of work and materials required to rebuild it.
> 
> "Bad experiences" ... Yes, I have had those in the past at Rodanthe Pier . . . A few years ago. I had called the pier, just before we left, and asked what the "conditions" were like and was told that "lots of fish were being caught",etc, etc. The reason I called in advance was that I was bring my then 81 year old father out, on his birthday, to fish the pier just like we used to do in FL, when I was a kid. For me, it's a 180 mile drive each way to Nags Head, plus the additional distance South to Rodanthe. So, I loaded up the gear and my Dad and we headed off to the pier. When we arrived, the water was full of grass / weeds and there was virtually no one on the pier. Nothing was biting except "trash fish", but I made damn sure my Dad didn't get skunked. My problem is that I was blatantly lied to, even after I had explained the situation with my Dad . . . That, to me, is inexcusable !
> 
> "Big2na" and I have some "history" here on the Forum. He like to make snide and condescending remarks about my posts, whenever he wants to "stir the pot". My remark about "helping him out" with spreading his ashes was just a "clever" way of telling him to "drop dead", because he pissed me off . No apology, because he "had it coming".
> 
> "Questioning their need" ... This was based on what Garboman posted about them being "incredibly rich" which, apparently they are not, in reality. When we read the typed word on the Internet, none of the "emotion" of it is always clear. I took Garboman's comments "literally", rather than seeing the "sarcasm" in his words. For that, I apologize for my remarks.
> 
> "Influencing others not to donate" . . . Untrue, I have been pointing out, all along, that I don't think that $50K is enough. I believe that more will be required to restore the pier, without "cutting corners" or making it any shorter than it was, before the collapse.
> 
> For the record, to all who read this . . . I am FOR the restoration of Rodanthe Pier, as long as it's "done right". I am NOT trying to convince anyone NOT to contribute, but want to be realistic about the likely additional costs involved. As we all have, I'm sure, had "personality conflicts" with people on internet forums . . . That is my issue, not yours !
> 
> Tight Lines !
> 
> 
> 
> Tight Lines !


Wow I've been off for a few days... I don't care that I peed you off Dave... You've spread enough negativity on this thread...essentially you are full of BS. 
You have mentioned a out throwing someone over the railing of a pier along with having a throw away pistol comes to recent memory. Come get you some of this anytime you are ready...


----------



## DaBig2na

ez2cdave said:


> Benji,
> 
> Any "rest in peace" posts I made were related to the ongoing collapse of the pier at the time. As the structural failure continued, I felt, and still feel, that the amount of money being raised would not cover the amount of work and materials required to rebuild it.
> 
> "Bad experiences" ... Yes, I have had those in the past at Rodanthe Pier . . . A few years ago. I had called the pier, just before we left, and asked what the "conditions" were like and was told that "lots of fish were being caught",etc, etc. The reason I called in advance was that I was bring my then 81 year old father out, on his birthday, to fish the pier just like we used to do in FL, when I was a kid. For me, it's a 180 mile drive each way to Nags Head, plus the additional distance South to Rodanthe. So, I loaded up the gear and my Dad and we headed off to the pier. When we arrived, the water was full of grass / weeds and there was virtually no one on the pier. Nothing was biting except "trash fish", but I made damn sure my Dad didn't get skunked. My problem is that I was blatantly lied to, even after I had explained the situation with my Dad . . . That, to me, is inexcusable !
> 
> "Big2na" and I have some "history" here on the Forum. He like to make snide and condescending remarks about my posts, whenever he wants to "stir the pot". My remark about "helping him out" with spreading his ashes was just a "clever" way of telling him to "drop dead", because he pissed me off . No apology, because he "had it coming".
> 
> "Questioning their need" ... This was based on what Garboman posted about them being "incredibly rich" which, apparently they are not, in reality. When we read the typed word on the Internet, none of the "emotion" of it is always clear. I took Garboman's comments "literally", rather than seeing the "sarcasm" in his words. For that, I apologize for my remarks.
> 
> "Influencing others not to donate" . . . Untrue, I have been pointing out, all along, that I don't think that $50K is enough. I believe that more will be required to restore the pier, without "cutting corners" or making it any shorter than it was, before the collapse.
> 
> For the record, to all who read this . . . I am FOR the restoration of Rodanthe Pier, as long as it's "done right". I am NOT trying to convince anyone NOT to contribute, but want to be realistic about the likely additional costs involved. As we all have, I'm sure, had "personality conflicts" with people on internet forums . . . That is my issue, not yours !
> 
> Tight Lines !
> 
> 
> 
> Tight Lines !


Wow I've been off for a few days What have I missed?!!!... I don't care that I peed you off Dave... You've spread enough negativity on this thread...essentially you are full of BS. 
You have mentioned about throwing someone over the railing of a pier along with having a throw away pistol comes to recent memory. Come get you some of this anytime you are ready...


----------



## Garboman

ez2cdave said:


> Benji,
> 
> Any "rest in peace" posts I made were related to the ongoing collapse of the pier at the time. As the structural failure continued, I felt, and still feel, that the amount of money being raised would not cover the amount of work and materials required to rebuild it.
> 
> "Bad experiences" ... Yes, I have had those in the past at Rodanthe Pier . . . A few years ago. I had called the pier, just before we left, and asked what the "conditions" were like and was told that "lots of fish were being caught",etc, etc. The reason I called in advance was that I was bring my then 81 year old father out, on his birthday, to fish the pier just like we used to do in FL, when I was a kid. For me, it's a 180 mile drive each way to Nags Head, plus the additional distance South to Rodanthe. So, I loaded up the gear and my Dad and we headed off to the pier. When we arrived, the water was full of grass / weeds and there was virtually no one on the pier. Nothing was biting except "trash fish", but I made damn sure my Dad didn't get skunked. My problem is that I was blatantly lied to, even after I had explained the situation with my Dad . . . That, to me, is inexcusable !
> 
> "Big2na" and I have some "history" here on the Forum. He like to make snide and condescending remarks about my posts, whenever he wants to "stir the pot". My remark about "helping him out" with spreading his ashes was just a "clever" way of telling him to "drop dead", because he pissed me off . No apology, because he "had it coming".
> 
> "Questioning their need" ... This was based on what Garboman posted about them being "incredibly rich" which, apparently they are not, in reality. When we read the typed word on the Internet, none of the "emotion" of it is always clear. I took Garboman's comments "literally", rather than seeing the "sarcasm" in his words. For that, I apologize for my remarks.
> 
> "Influencing others not to donate" . . . Untrue, I have been pointing out, all along, that I don't think that $50K is enough. I believe that more will be required to restore the pier, without "cutting corners" or making it any shorter than it was, before the collapse.
> 
> For the record, to all who read this . . . I am FOR the restoration of Rodanthe Pier, as long as it's "done right". I am NOT trying to convince anyone NOT to contribute, but want to be realistic about the likely additional costs involved. As we all have, I'm sure, had "personality conflicts" with people on internet forums . . . That is my issue, not yours !
> 
> Tight Lines !
> 
> 
> 
> Tight Lines !


They are incredibly rich.........., Big Scott brings his laptop out to the end of the tee to monitor his Commodity trades. Seen him go up and down 50K in the span of 2-3 minutes, on a single trade...He had that Shack built just to keep rain off his laptop for day-trading.

I am never sarcastic, although I am tricky at times especially about Rodanthe as this is my home pier and She and I have a three decade relationship Don't let Terry sandbag you.......

People manning the phones at Fishing Piers have to follow a set script for incoming non local calls.

This is the *script behind the counter *at Rodanthe...all piers on the OBX have a similar version

1. Fish are biting, a few Kings and Cobia off the Tee each morning at dawn.
2. Mostly slot size Puppy drum and Flounder by the bait fishermen
3. Yes the Fish will be biting when you get here, we have bloodworms
4. When can we expect you at the pier-house?


----------



## Garboman

cooper138 said:


> ok garbo im sending my money in and i have a lottery ticket that if its a winner, i will be donating the $50,000 to rodanthe after i purchase a certain house across the street from the BP in avon. that being said where can i sign this binding participation agreement to keep the boys on the the plank. see my subpar fishing skills are all i have to impress the ladies and if i have to compete with some heavy hitters like the rodanthe crew, well im afraid that just wont work out for my best interest. please send me a copy of the agreement so i can have my people go over it and i can fax it back to you in the windy city.


Our Attorneys are all over the AGREEMENT, I will also forward the Rodanthe boys Bank Wiring instructions.

Hint, just bring some of that substance Alaska just legalized and iced beer out the end of Rodanthe and you will have many new friends likely, (By the way it used to be legal out on the end of Rodanthe back in the day, you may need to check with the new management)


----------



## 1BadF350

This makes for great entertainment while i sit here in the waiting room of my hernia surgeons office. LOL

Edit to add- IN before the lock.


----------



## bronzbck1

Don't forget to buy a crystal ball with that $50,000 when answering the phone you have to look at the crystal ball and know whats biting tomorrow when someone drives 180 miles away!
I fished a hole the other day and left because of grass real bad, I got a call an hour later from a friend that caught drum in that whole without any grass at all. A good crystal ball would have helped.


----------



## jobxe327

To what Dave said there are plenty of 1000' piers in senc and some do good to have 15 foot of water I'll take 650' of pier and 25 foot of water any day. Plus it's one of the few piers that are for fishing not tourist only. good guys run this place. 50,000 might not fix it but who are you to judge how to build a pier from behind your computer . I spent a lot of days on the pier last fall and other piers to the north and never saw you once and I'm sure a pier master like you would have been noticed. Give these guys a break if you dont like the place don't fish there but why hinder fishermen trying to help a town and other fishermen by keeping it going. And if you do make it to fish the incorrectly fixed pier in your words come on out and have a good time with everyone and catch a drum on the tinny little pier I know I will.


----------



## don brinson

I worked on a pier back in the mid 70's that had sold stock to a set number of people in the early 70's to help repair the pier. The stocks were for $250.00 ea. and carried no cash value after the sale. They could not be transferred to anyone else. What they DID do was provide life time fishing to the person owning the stock. They paid no dividends other than the fishing rights.
So if these guys sold say, 250 shares at 500.00 each with the same dividends it would get them 125 grand to help out. Just saying that some people might be willing!


----------



## DaBig2na

High Five- JoBxe

Talk about a short pier that catches a lot of drum is the old Kitty Hawk Pier.. Owned by the Hilton now

And nothing like that big Swell that was on Avon pier about a third of the way down, or the end of Avalon rocking like a roller coaster when a big wave breaks breaks at the front of it.


----------



## ez2cdave

bronzbck1 said:


> Don't forget to buy a crystal ball with that $50,000 when answering the phone you have to look at the crystal ball and know whats biting tomorrow when someone drives 180 miles away!


I called just before I started the car to back down the driveway, just over 3 hours before arrival, not the day before . . . He lied about the conditions, number of people and that "a lot of nice fish were being caught" and that it would be "beautiful all day" . . . They just wanted "bodies on the boards" for the money.

That was when I first moved up to NC from South FL . . . Now, I know better !


----------



## ez2cdave

don brinson said:


> I worked on a pier back in the mid 70's that had sold stock to a set number of people in the early 70's to help repair the pier. The stocks were for $250.00 ea. and carried no cash value after the sale. They could not be transferred to anyone else. What they DID do was provide life time fishing to the person owning the stock. They paid no dividends other than the fishing rights.
> So if these guys sold say, 250 shares at 500.00 each with the same dividends it would get them 125 grand to help out. Just saying that some people might be willing!



Don,

That's an excellent idea !


----------



## ez2cdave

DaBig2na said:


> Wow I've been off for a few days... I don't care that I peed you off Dave... You've spread enough negativity on this thread...essentially you are full of BS.
> You have mentioned a out throwing someone over the railing of a pier along with having a throw away pistol comes to recent memory. Come get you some of this anytime you are ready...


I love you too, man ! ( sniff ) . . . LOL !


----------



## Benji

Fair enough


----------



## ez2cdave

Benji said:


> Fair enough


Benji,

Fine by me, sir . . . Essentially, we want thew same thing but we are discussing it from two different points of view . . . "human nature" .

Tight Lines !


----------



## 1BadF350

Cant we all just get along? 

IBTL


----------



## Garboman

ez2cdave said:


> I called just before I started the car to back down the driveway, just over 3 hours before arrival, not the day before . . . He lied about the conditions, number of people and that "a lot of nice fish were being caught" and that it would be "beautiful all day" . . . They just wanted "bodies on the boards" for the money.
> 
> That was when I first moved up to NC from South FL . . . Now, I know better !


There is a dawn bite and a dusk bite on Rodanthe, if I had to choose the best time to have a bait in the water it would be dawn, most days and if you call at 6 AM and arrive at 9 AM after the bite has been over for two hours, you should not expect much 

Be grateful you got to fish with your dad, a lot of us are unable to.


----------



## ez2cdave

Garboman said:


> Be grateful you got to fish with your dad, a lot of us are unable to.


Very true . . . He turns 87 this year and we're going to the OBX in May. He still gets around fine and drives, too !


----------



## NASCAR

Just spare us from having to read anymore of "this crap". Its worse than ALL CAPS.


----------



## cooper138

nascar said:


> just spare us from having to read anymore of "this crap". Its worse than all caps.


but ive found all caps is the only way to empasize evryword so you know everyword is important!!!!


----------



## cooper138

strange i typed that last one in all caps...guess it wasnt that important

edit i have tried to write in all caps three times now, caps lock on, holding down shift and pressing shift on every letter and not one cap comes on screen when i post? its in caps when im typing but as soon as i post it goes to lower case? 
is nothing i say worthy of caps!!! or is something else going on?


----------



## ez2cdave

cooper138 said:


> strange i typed that last one in all caps...guess it wasnt that important
> 
> edit i have tried to write in all caps three times now, caps lock on, holding down shift and pressing shift on every letter and not one cap comes on screen when i post? its in caps when im typing but as soon as i post it goes to lower case?
> is nothing i say worthy of caps!!! or is something else going on?


It must be the black helicopter circling above you . . . Put on your tinfoil hat - LOL !


----------



## BubbaHoTep

cooper138 said:


> strange i typed that last one in all caps...guess it wasnt that important
> 
> edit i have tried to write in all caps three times now, caps lock on, holding down shift and pressing shift on every letter and not one cap comes on screen when i post? its in caps when im typing but as soon as i post it goes to lower case?
> is nothing i say worthy of caps!!! or is something else going on?


It does that sometimes. I don't know why. It has to be something with the site in general.

For example, sometimes you see someone's post contains a colon and a lower case d or a colon and a left parenthesis. It didn't convert those characters in the emoticons things. 

I have no clue why it does that, but it does.

I TYPED THIS IN ALL CAPS.
Edit: OK, now it works.
No clue.


----------



## ncsharkman

DaBig2na said:


> High Five- JoBxe
> 
> Talk about a short pier that catches a lot of drum is the old Kitty Hawk Pier.. Owned by the Hilton now
> 
> And nothing like that big Swell that was on Avon pier about a third of the way down, or the end of Avalon rocking like a roller coaster when a big wave breaks breaks at the front of it.


 your right about the old Kitty Hawke pier! They caught big cobia, kings, drum, blues, etc. back in the day from that pier! Rick Ayers and I caught some really huge [big toothy fish] back then to. Outer banks pier is short but there are still lots of big fish to be had there.


----------



## Drumdum

ncsharkman said:


> your right about the old Kitty Hawke pier! They caught big cobia, kings, drum, blues, etc. back in the day from that pier! Rick Ayers and I caught some really huge [big toothy fish] back then to. Outer banks pier is short but there are still lots of big fish to be had there.


 Especially Rodanthe with 25' of water on the end now...


----------



## ez2cdave




----------



## Aristokles

ncsharkman said:


> your right about the old Kitty Hawke pier! They caught big cobia, kings, drum, blues, etc. back in the day from that pier! Rick Ayers and I caught some really huge [big toothy fish] back then to. Outer banks pier is short but there are still lots of big fish to be had there.


You guys are bringing a nostalgia session on me now. When I lived in Duck my wife knew if I was MIA to check the driveway. If the car was there I was on the beach fishing; if it was gone, I was on the Kitty Hawk pier - my headquarters. Good times.


----------



## Drumdum

Aristokles said:


> You guys are bringing a nostalgia session on me now. When I lived in Duck my wife knew if I was MIA to check the driveway. If the car was there I was on the beach fishing; if it was gone, I was on the Kitty Hawk pier - my headquarters. Good times.


 No doubt.. The old Kitty Hawk was a hell of a pier!! Caught plenty of kings,cobia,drum,and my only pier tarpon off that pier.. Sad to see it a stump now..


----------



## ez2cdave

No update in over 5 days . . . What's going on at Rodanthe Pier ?


----------



## Tinybaum

There was a update 2 days ago on the gofundme page and Facebook..


----------



## bronzbck1

ez2cdave said:


> No update in over 5 days . . . What's going on at Rodanthe Pier ?


Dude what is the matter with you?


----------



## Drumdum

bronzbck1 said:


> Dude what is the matter with you?


 Good question.. Vendetta?? 



ez2cdave said:


> No update in over 5 days . . . What's going on at Rodanthe Pier ?


It is still March,they have secured what is left of the end,are fixing parking lot and septic,they plan on opening the end of April. They are using their OWN funds supplemented with those contributed to do the repairs.. Those that like the pier and what the owners are about are contributing still.. If you can cut and paste other things,I'm sure you are internet savvy enough to find this info.. I see no need to do a daily or weekly report,this repair will take some time.. Though,not the repair YOU want,it will please those of us that fish on it.. Thank you...


----------



## cooper138

ez2cdave said:


> No update in over 5 days . . . What's going on at Rodanthe Pier ?


they must have taken the money and run off to Bermuda!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishin Bubba

Three more pilings to put in. Doing what the money allows. New septic system going in this week. Will start on parking lot soon. Hoping to open by Easter. Lots of work to do.

We will be at the fishing flea market in Great Bridge on Saturday selling some overstock stuff cheap. Come up and see us!

Thanks to everyone keeping this on the front and center. Couldn't do it without y'all. 

Terry


----------



## ez2cdave

bronzbck1 said:


> Dude what is the matter with you?



Nothing is the matter with me, at all. There haven't been any updates on the progress of the repairs. I hope the repairs are going well !


----------



## ez2cdave

Fishin Bubba said:


> Three more pilings to put in. Doing what the money allows. New septic system going in this week. Will start on parking lot soon. Hoping to open by Easter. Lots of work to do.
> 
> We will be at the fishing flea market in Great Bridge on Saturday selling some overstock stuff cheap. Come up and see us!
> 
> Thanks to everyone keeping this on the front and center. Couldn't do it without y'all.
> 
> Terry


Terry,

Thanks for the update . . . Hope all goes well !

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave

Drumdum said:


> Good question.. Vendetta??
> 
> It is still March,they have secured what is left of the end,are fixing parking lot and septic,they plan on opening the end of April. They are using their OWN funds supplemented with those contributed to do the repairs.. Those that like the pier and what the owners are about are contributing still.. If you can cut and paste other things,I'm sure you are internet savvy enough to find this info.. I see no need to do a daily or weekly report,this repair will take some time.. Though,not the repair YOU want,it will please those of us that fish on it.. Thank you...


I would have expected less "attitude" from a MODERATOR . . . Isn't a "moderator" supposed to remain "neutral & impartial", rather than "choosing sides" ? ;-)

At any rate, thanks to the real update, posted by Terry in this thread, things seem to be going well, albeit slowly. Naturally, I was hoping for more to be done for the pier but, if the pier still produces decent numbers & sizes of fish, that's great !

Tight Lines !


----------



## Drumdum

ez2cdave said:


> I would have expected less "attitude" from a MODERATOR . . . Isn't a "moderator" supposed to remain "neutral & impartial", rather than "choosing sides" ? ;-)
> 
> At any rate, thanks to the real update, posted by Terry in this thread, things seem to be going well, albeit slowly. Naturally, I was hoping for more to be done for the pier but, if the pier still produces decent numbers & sizes of fish, that's great !
> 
> Tight Lines !


 I did not choose sides,you did,you weren't impartial from jumpstreet about the pier or it's being fixed.. Far as my being a moderator,well yes when someone is TRYING to tank a post that would help build a pier back,well remaining neutral isn't an option.. You see,I'm FOR piers,ANY piers along the coast.. I was introduced to saltwater fishing on a pier,learned much about fishing from a pier,made MANY friends on a pier..When I see a person using every opportunity to downplay the rebuild,question where the contributions will go,whether it is going to be a little shorter does not matter as long as a rebuild is taking place... I'm very sorry if as a moderator,I fail in being impartial,but I'm human and very passionate about keeping piers on this island,ESPECIALLY after what happened to Frisco Pier... IF that IS choosing sides,so be it..


----------



## AbuMike

On top of that...There are many other places on the net to get info like this. P&S is not the only show in town...


----------



## don brinson

Well said Drumdum. Sounds like they are working hard and getting it done. Rather be slow and done right. More talking and keeping it up front is what Terry said he needs.


----------



## cooper138

AbuMike said:


> On top of that...There are many other places on the net to get info like this. P&S is not the only show in town...


Mike i dont know where you are getting your info from but Al Gore clearly made the internet for the sole reason of bantering back and forth about shock leaders, painted sinkers, river rigs, and mono vs braid here on P&S, well this and sites that give lots of pop ups.


----------



## Garboman

ez2cdave said:


> I would have expected less "attitude" from a MODERATOR . . . Isn't a "moderator" supposed to remain "neutral & impartial", rather than "choosing sides" ? ;-)
> 
> At any rate, thanks to the real update, posted by Terry in this thread, things seem to be going well, albeit slowly. Naturally, I was hoping for more to be done for the pier but, if the pier still produces decent numbers & sizes of fish, that's great !
> 
> Tight Lines !


Dave we do not know each other but I want to point out that DD is the most calm non-confrontational non-aggressive Family man I know that fishes the OBX Planks. If anyone could be termed a moderate, it would be DD.

In some twenty-five-thirty years of being around DD during Drum Season, I have never even seen him get angry one time. (The rest of us have only gotten upset or in a beat-down level confrontation only 30-40 times) (Well for me maybe only 30 times)

There is a misconception about the Internet in that some people expect answers to every question they pose and they expect in pronto!

Please apologize to DD as your comments especially in this Rodanthe Pier thread are way off base.

By the way the video you patched in with the aerials of Rodanthe Pier sent chills up my spine as the aerial views of this place where so much of my youth was spent, previously only occurred to me in my dreams.


----------



## cooper138

https://www.facebook.com/#!/RodanthePier few pic updates and a new aerial video that you would enjoy Garbo. video and pics were as of March 8th.


----------



## joemullet

Say what


garboman said:


> dave we do not know each other but i want to point out that dd is the most calm non-confrontational non-aggressive family man i know that fishes the obx planks. If anyone could be termed a moderate, it would be dd.
> 
> In some twenty-five-thirty years of being around dd during drum season, i have never even seen him get angry one time. (the rest of us have only gotten upset or in a beat-down level confrontation only 30-40 times) (well for me maybe only 30 times)
> 
> there is a misconception about the internet in that some people expect answers to every question they pose and they expect in pronto!
> 
> Please apologize to dd as your comments especially in this rodanthe pier thread are way off base.
> 
> By the way the video you patched in with the aerials of rodanthe pier sent chills up my spine as the aerial views of this place where so much of my youth was spent, previously only occurred to me in my dreams.


----------



## Garboman

joemullet said:


> Say what


Sorry Joe,

I got feeling sentimental this morning.

I will go back to being the old Garbo immediately.

Any of you bitches want to cast rod for rod with 8 ounces or $100 a cast, I am in Chicago and will meet this weekend at the Navy Pier


----------



## joemullet

ill be there, as much as the wind blows there I know you will blow up, hahahahahahah, hell I will use a red 9000, don't want to beat you up, hahahahah any loans up there that you don't have to pay back? hahahahahahah


----------



## Drumdum

joemullet said:


> Say what


 Come on Joe,you know you and I have never had harsh words... hahaha Keep on posting ole friend...


----------



## NASCAR

Donate some "money" and you will "get" "updates" from the pier. "They" are working rather "hard" to have the pier "back" up and available "for" the public as fast "as" they "can." Another "idea" would be to "give" them "a" "call" "if" "you" "really" "give" "a" "crap."


----------



## ez2cdave

OK . . . If anyone was offended or upset by any of my comments, I'm sorry that you were. 

However, I never spoke any words that weren't genuine concerns of mine, regarding the repair of the pier. 

If you decided to "read anything into" my posts, you probably came up with things you thought I meant, rather than simply reading my words, literally. 

On the internet, the typed word can easily be misinterpreted, misunderstood, and taken out of context . . . Clearly, that is the case here.

This is the last time that I will attempt to explain myself to any of you.

Tight Lines !


----------



## Garboman

ez2cdave said:


> OK . . . If anyone was offended or upset by any of my comments, I'm sorry that you were.
> 
> However, I never spoke any words that weren't genuine concerns of mine, regarding the repair of the pier.
> 
> If you decided to "read anything into" my posts, you probably came up with things you thought I meant, rather than simply reading my words, literally.
> 
> On the internet, the typed word can easily be misinterpreted, misunderstood, and taken out of context . . . Clearly, that is the case here.
> 
> This is the last time that I will attempt to explain myself to any of you.
> 
> Tight Lines !


Are you insane?


----------



## ez2cdave

Garboman said:


> Are you insane?


Would you believe the answer, if you read it ?


----------



## joemullet

don't get your underwear in a bunch here. been too cold and now the sun is out. where mike is he has become snowblind, Kenny , I don't know, maybe he has taken out after me now we are older. the pier will be done when its done, that's all. hell wren wants to come down to fish but cant understand water temp in nags head is 40. all he says is THE SUN IS OUT. we try to get shi# started every spring, just go with it as its all in fun.


----------



## Drumdum

joemullet said:


> don't get your underwear in a bunch here. been too cold and now the sun is out. where mike is he has become snowblind, Kenny , I don't know, maybe he has taken out after me now we are older. the pier will be done when its done, that's all. hell wren wants to come down to fish but cant understand water temp in nags head is 40. all he says is THE SUN IS OUT. we try to get shi# started every spring, just go with it as its all in fun.


 They already caught a couple on the point,so it ain't gonna be long....


----------



## GoWolfpack

Fishin Bubba said:


> Here is the truth. The owners are not rich.



I heard one of the owners just bought a brand new pickup truck. Sounds rich to me.


Of course if they were only going to spend $50K it wouldn't do anything useful. The owners are putting the profits from operating the pier into rebuilding it instead of in their pockets. 


People who loved to fish on Rodanthe Pier spent their own money to buy it to see a pier run for the benefit of fishermen rather than owners. It's a shame they lost a few feet off the end, but this is not the death knell for NC piers in general.

They can't close, I haven't even seen the place yet.


----------



## Drumdum

GoWolfpack said:


> It's a shame they lost a few feet off the end, but this is not the death knell for NC piers in general.


 We've already lost Frisco Pier,don't see where loosing Rodanthe would be out of the question... No,you may not loose ALL piers in NC,BUT you WOULD loose all the piers on Hatteras Island except Avon,and who knows that could come soon as well.. So,YES, "it could be the death of NC piers in general" or at least on Hatteras Island... 

Oh,and we did not say the owners were POOR,just not RICH.. and buying a new truck isn't what I would call rich.. They won't close and if you make it here you will get to fish on it or at least see it..


----------



## 1BadF350

Drumdum said:


> We've already lost Frisco Pier,don't see where loosing Rodanthe would be out of the question... No,you may not loose ALL piers in NC,BUT you WOULD loose all the piers on Hatteras Island except Avon,and who knows that could come soon as well.. So,YES, "it could be the death of NC piers in general" or at least on Hatteras Island...
> 
> Oh,and we did not say the owners were POOR,just not RICH.. and buying a new truck isn't what I would call rich.. They won't close and if you make it here you will get to fish on it or at least see it..


I hate when a pier gets loose.


----------



## GoWolfpack

Drumdum said:


> Oh,and we did not say the owners were POOR,just not RICH.. and buying a new truck isn't what I would call rich.. They won't close and if you make it here you will get to fish on it or at least see it..



I'm sure you can tell, but some other people might not be able to: that was a joke. 

I spoke with the guys at the fishing flea market in Great Bridge on Saturday and they're anxious about getting all the plumbing and electrical work done but they're excited about opening back up soon. Last I heard they would be done setting pilings this week.


I joined this forum in 2011 specifically to post in a thread about the Rodanthe Pier. Wonder how high I could run my post count if only posted about it?


----------



## aln

For you guys looking to get real time shots of progress on the pier (and aint lucky enough to be there) here's a real time link that scratches my itch from time to time. Enjoy !

http://www.surfchex.com/rodanthe-web-cam.php


----------



## Drumdum

1BadF350 said:


> I hate when a pier gets loose.


 If that is all ya got on the way I spell and type o.. Well,you'll just have to do better,cause I AINT no speller......


----------



## ez2cdave

When the pier re-opens, it might be a nice idea to organize a few tournaments to benefit the pier . . . Thoughts ?


----------



## don brinson

Glad to see they are getting closer to getting her open and fishable again


----------



## GoWolfpack

Pier house opens this weekend, but not ready to fish yet. Check the website for more updates.


----------



## dlpetrey

Go Wolfpack, do you know if the webcam will be back up and running? For some reason the Avon Pier and Rodanthe Pier webcams don't work. Neither does the Cape Hatteras Motel one. I love those webcams. It helps us cube dwellers stay sane!


----------



## GoWolfpack

I know the webcam on the pier is physically broken right now; hardware problem, not software. I haven't heard when they're planning to get it fixed.

I'm sure *Fishin Bubba* will be around to give us another update soon. He would know better than I.


----------



## yerbyray

dlpetrey said:


> Go Wolfpack, do you know if the webcam will be back up and running? For some reason the Avon Pier and Rodanthe Pier webcams don't work. Neither does the Cape Hatteras Motel one. I love those webcams. It helps us cube dwellers stay sane!


try....www.surfchex.com close and working


----------



## Fishin Bubba

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been here earlier for an update. The septic system is done, ramp is repaired, little bit of parking just behind the pier house is done. one more pile to put in for the pier then we can start decking and railing. unfortunately the last two piles were to replace two that we lost last week. seems to be a never-ending battle. received the permit for the new parking lot, so it will be done next week. we will open the pier house tomorrow and I think we will be able to fish the first twothirds of the pier Easter weekend. it will take a few weeks to finish the end.

As for the webcam, it belongs to obxcams and I am working with them to get it replaced. we are waiting on the new camera.

Come by and see us this weekend. we wikll be open 9 to 5 until the pier can be fished.


----------



## Fishin Bubba

Update: All pilings are in! We will have about 60% of the pier open for fishing starting tomorrow (Saturday April 4). Parking lot will be done next week so parking is limited. The northeast portion of the deck is gone so we are fixing that now. We need to deck the end and put up handrails. We are taking that on ourselves, so it may be a couple of weeks, but the light at the end of the tunnel is getting clearer and it doesn't look like a train. OBXCAMS says next week for a new camera.

Thanks to evderyone who helped out! A lot of this would not have been done without the generosity of a lot of people. It is humbling to know that so many people care so much.

Terry


----------

